# H105 only one pipe gets warm - High CPU temp



## Nightbeat (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello,

I am getting really high CPU temperatures when my computer is under full load. At idle when I first turn the computer on the temperature sits between 50~60 degrees, but if I go onto Cinebench the temperature rises immediately to between 70~80 degrees. Just working on the computer and browsing internet the temperature sits between 50 and 60 degrees. These temps seem really high to me considering I have a water cooling system installed.

Computer Specs:
ASUS P9X79
Intel Core i7-4930K @ 3.40GHz - no overclocking
Gigabyte GTX 970 WF
Corsair H105

The radiator attached to my H105 isn't heating up. One pipe is hot. Other is cold. Fans under radiator are spinning.
I was trying to replace thermal paste, but it didn't help.

I think something is screwed up, beacuse my old 3470 temp is about 60C when I stress it with Cinebench. I used a cheap Zalman cooler, so it doesn't make sense.  
With these high CPU temps I probably won’t be able to overclock my CPU.

Any idea? Is there anything I can do to keep it cooler?


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi,
I had the H115i Extreme and H100i and both AIO coolers had the same thing happen that's going on with your cooler. Long story short, The pump is dead.
I ended up having to RMA those coolers back to Corsair. They both died after their first year of use but by the time that happened, Corsair had already released their updated coolers with the Asetek Gen 6 pump. When I got the replacement coolers, they were the versions with the Gen 6 pump.

Aside from being able to tell by the hoses, the CPU temps should rapidly climb down once you have completed the Cinebench test. If the temps linger in the 80's after the test then there is either a problem with the pump or the pump is running too slow. It would also be useful to check the speed of the pump to make sure it's running right. You could also try plugging the pump into a different header on the motherboard to rule out a faulty fan port.


----------



## Nightbeat (Sep 25, 2020)

As soon as I stopped the Cinebench test, within a few seconds, temperature dropped back to 40~50°C. 

CPU fan running at nearly 1900 RPM, is this normal?


----------



## joemama (Sep 25, 2020)

The pipe flowing back to CPU should be cold with the radiator already cooled the liquid down, while the other pipe flowing to the radiator should be uniformly warm.
From the temperature dropping to 40~50C right after stopping the stress test, it seems to be working normally.


----------



## hat (Sep 25, 2020)

The 4930k is going to run warmer than your old 3470. The 3470 didn't have hyperthreading like the 4930k does, and the 4930k is a higher end chip, so it's pushed harder than the 3470 was. There's also 2 more cores to contend with. In addition, it's an HEDT chip, which means it's going to have a higher TDP than any standard desktop chip. 

Still, I'd expect a 240mm rad to perform better? How hot is the exhaust out of the rad? Could it be a bit dusty? Fans not running as fast as they could be (quiet mode or something)?

It looks like Cinebench does take advantage of AVX, which means it will heat the chip up quite a bit. You could try downloading Prime95 and disabling AVX. Run that for a few minutes to get an idea of what your temps would be like under a 100% load scenario that doesn't involve AVX.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 25, 2020)

One pipe has to be cooler than the other, otherwise it wouldn't be able to cool down anything.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 25, 2020)

Perhaps if you'd done some basic research so that you have a basic understanding of how radiators and heat transfer in general works, you'd understand there is no issue here.

Perhaps if you'd done some basic research into your 22nm 130W CPU, which is known to run hot, you'd understand there is no issue here.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 25, 2020)

You do have your CPU clocked above 4.1ghz which is going to add to the temps but it looks like you left the voltage at stock so that's helpful. Since the temps dropped after the test, I'd tend to think the cooler is working.

What I would suggest looking at is the airflow in the case. There have been a couple times that I've switched my gear to a new case with better airflow and I've watched the CPU temps drop 10c under load.
Have you also checked to make sure the radiator is free of dust and have you reapplied the Thermal Compound? The parts you have are from 2014 so maybe the paste has dried up too much, the radiator could be clogged, and some of the water in the cooler has permeated out. I don't know if you got your system 2nd hand or what, but any time I've bought a 2nd hand system the CPU cooler needed some attention.

Gamers Nexus did a video on mounting AIO coolers, which might be helpful for you to watch.

I have a 2nd hand x99 build which had a Xeon E5-1650 v3 and an E5-1680 v3 and that was being cooled with the H105. The 8-core E5-1680 v3 got overwhelmed by the H105 when it was overclcoked past 4.3ghz, but the E5-1650 v3 comfortably made it to 4.6ghz with the H105.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 25, 2020)

First lets address some misconceptions about water cooling...

All pipes should be warm to the touch.   Custom loops are typically designed with a target Delta T of 10C.   For CLC type AIOs, this is usually 15 or more.  Because of the aluminum rads poor heat transfer capabilities, CLC type AIOs will need to use extreme speed  rpms to effect cooling which also means higher delta T's.   So yes ... AIO fans are typically in the 2000 - 2200 rpm range.   My son switched from an OLC type AIO to a CLC type because of "RGB.... he has since switched back to the Swiftech.

Just in case the meaning of the term isn't understood, Delta T = the difference between coolant temperature and ambient air temps.   So what that means here is, the coolant temps will be say 15 C above the air temps.   With an air temp of 23C, the coolant temp can be expected to be around 38C under stress testing

Our test box has 5 x 140 mm of radiator; there are (6) temperature probes connected to a (6) channel digital display; each accurate to 0.1 C.  There is a temp sensor on the inlet and outlet of each rad, as well as ambient air and interior case air temps.  The system was designed to provide a Delta T of 10C while providing  770 watts of cooling.  Under stress testing,  at max fan speeds of 1225 rpm, the delta T is 8.7 C.   The difference between inlet and outlet temps ranges from 1.9 to 2.2C.  So typically an inlet temp of 33C results in an outlet temp of 31C.   Even with the CLC, In a 23C room .... BOTH should be warn to the touch.  However keep in mind that the tube withina  tube design doesn't lend itself to uniform heat transfer.

Pick up an Infrared thermometer.  I have an expensive one for the workbench and a cheap one for the kitchen.   Oddly enough the $27 kitchen one is surprisingly close to the fancy smancy one.   You can use these to check the inlet and outlet locations to get and idea of rad surface temps and may even be able to observe temp changes across the flow path.  With no overclocking, a 240 mm AIO should be able to easily produce temps under 75C.  I wouldn't expect your CPU to hit those temps on a stock 4930k w/ a properly functioning AIO ... even if it is a CLC.    Here;s a dude with 4930k at 4.5 GHz OC and he's seeing temps averaging 20C below yours in P95, hitting peak temps of 73 - 81.

Eliminate the spaces after the // in the links below  to use the links ... the forum converts these to big windows which take up too much space

https://  forums.tomshardware.com/threads/is-this-overclock-for-my-intel-i7-4930k-4-5ghz-safe.2437115/

The recommended flow rate for custom loops is 1.0 - 1.5 gpm ... Corsair AIOs that have been disassembled and tested, showed about 0.11 gpm.  With the type of tubing used in CLCs, it would be very difficult to discern a difference with a properly running AIO.  Because of the weak pumps, pump failure is probably the most common reason for the demise of an CLC type AIO.  With no reservoir, no ability too us temp sensors ... there is no directly observable way to troubleshoot flow issues.

While synthetics are great for TIM temp cycling and testing cooling systems, I don't see the point in their use for overclocking stability. Unless yoiur goal is to get ya name on web site leader boards, of what purpose is running a utility the presents a load unlike any other load that it will see in it's life time ? If CPU temps cause you to drop your OC by 0.2 Ghz, why would you deprive yourself of the etxtra 0.2 Ghz because CPU is too hot for your comfort level ? Not to mention, I have had 24 hour stable OCs under p95 fail in 20 minutes with a multitasking stress test like RoG Real Bench. And if you are turning off AVX so you can run P95 without fear of damaging your CPU, you have proved only that your OC is stable when modern instruction sets are not present. That's like proving ya car is just fine as long as you don't go up hills or its less then 90 degrees outside.

How old is that AIO ? ... AIOs also suffer from galvanic corrosion... older ones even more so,  Corrosion inhibitors have a useful life of about 18 - 24 months.  If you created  a baseline on Day 1 of the build, you can usually observe degradations in thermal performance over time starting at about 2 years., sometimes earlier.    For the science of galvanic corrosion, see martins detailed presentation  Eliminate the spaces after the // to use the links

https://  www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=a_r4tWpMHHI
https://  martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/

If the cooler is that old and you can't get any better performance, I would suggest a OLC type with a reservoir and which also allows you to add extra rads and water blocks as well just about anything you can have in a  custom loop.   We have had good success with these with folks who weren't quite ready too jump into custom loops

http://  www.swiftech.com/drive-x3-aio.aspx


----------



## Nightbeat (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you for your replies. I appreciate it. 

I connected the pump to the power supply and temperatures dropped to 65C~74C. 






But for some reason, after about an hour, I got a black screen and "Overclocking Failed" error on Boot. 

I noticed that the current clock speed is 3400MHz. 
How can I change it back to 4100MHz or above?


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 28, 2020)

With Asus boards I usually get the OC Failed message if there's something going on with the Memory/RAM clock. What RAM are you using and what speeds are you running?
Back when I was running a 3930k I had a 4x8gb set of Kingston DDR3-2133 memory I was running with my Rampage IV board. When the 3930k was overclocked (4.5ghz) the system would drop threads while running Prime95. You can try increasing the System Agent Voltage (VCCSA) a little to see if that helps. If that doesn't help then you can try tweaking your VCore or Load Line Calibration.

Nothing I did helped the Kingston memory so I replaced it with Corsair Dominator 2400mhz memory.


----------



## Nightbeat (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m using ADATA XPG 2x4GB 2133Mhz RAM.

When I turned on my PC it is showing that CPU is 4.1Ghz (I didn’t touch anything). Should I do something? no OC Failed message appeared.

If I want to get my cpu to run at 4.4Ghz, what should I change in the BIOS? And if I want to go higher than that I should up the voltage?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 28, 2020)

grammar_phreak said:


> Hi,
> I had the H115i Extreme and H100i and both AIO coolers had the same thing happen that's going on with your cooler. Long story short, The pump is dead.
> I ended up having to RMA those coolers back to Corsair. They both died after their first year of use but by the time that happened, Corsair had already released their updated coolers with the Asetek Gen 6 pump. When I got the replacement coolers, they were the versions with the Gen 6 pump.
> 
> Aside from being able to tell by the hoses, the CPU temps should rapidly climb down once you have completed the Cinebench test. If the temps linger in the 80's after the test then there is either a problem with the pump or the pump is running too slow. It would also be useful to check the speed of the pump to make sure it's running right. You could also try plugging the pump into a different header on the motherboard to rule out a faulty fan port.


I agree, this definitely sounds like a symptom of low flow rate, be it from a dead or failing pump. In correctly functioning loop, there should not be a large temp difference between input and output hoses.


----------

